# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Mentalismo = Ilusionismo...Pardo Dixit

## logos

Estaba explorando el foro y encontré la primera entrevista hecha a Pardo sobre su carrera y pensamiento...me llamó la atención el siguiente extracto...




> N: Ya sabes que últimamente el mentalismo parece la especialidad de moda. Algunos tratan incluso de no ser asociados con el ilusionismo...
> P: *La magia y el mentalismo NO son cosas distintas. Aunque mucha gente lo quiera dividir, el mentalismo también tiene una técnica.* Entiendo que esté de moda, al público le puede fascinar porque no encuentran una explicación, y además queda un ápice de duda, de que puede haber algo de real.


         En un sentido muy ...pero muy general,  lo anterior puede ser cierto pero en un sentido más concreto y menos genérico... 

          La magia  y el mentalismo SON cosas distintas en mi opinión...históricamente surgieron de mundos diferentes...los espiritualistas  y mediums del siglo XIX son los antepasados directos de los mentalistas ...los magos de escenario...tipo Maskelyne, De Kolta y otros son los antepasados de los magos modernos...el mentalismo se incorpora a la magia en las "exposeés"  que hacen los magos de fraudes espiritualistas...el propio Annemann reconoce que los mediums que hacen lecturas privadas son verdaderos maestros en su arte.....Corinda cita al medium Slade como ejemplo de maestría en el arte del uso de cierto gimmick ...

         La aproximación que hace el mentalista a un efecto también es diferente a la de un mago...la manera de pensar es abismalmente diferente...el mago usualmente se preocupa de cosas que traen sin cuidado al mentalista...el mentalista no tiene uso para florituras de cartas o monedas...no tiene uso para técnicas mágicas que se interpongan en el camino de la presentación...más que en cualquier otra área del Arte aquí es válido aquel dicho de Annemann: "el efecto lo es todo y el método nada"...por eso el mentalista usualmente es más audaz que el mago promedio...los métodos parecen tonterias y la técnica fácil en comparación con la última variedad de cuenta falsa que esté de moda...pero es que toda la ambientación y manejo del público es diferente a una presentación de magia!!...Bien se ha dicho que la pregunta del público en un acto de magia es ¿Cómo lo hace?....con un mentalista la pregunta es ¿Podrá hacerlo?...y esa diferencia psicológica en el público es la que permite que el mentalista se salga con la suya con cosas que a un mago le aterraria hacer!!

              No quiero que se entienda que estoy denigrando la magia convencional. Estoy estableciendo como veo la diferencia entre el mentalismo puro y el resto del Arte. La cartomagia, la numismagia y demás ramas son igualmente valiosas como entretenimiento...pero cada una es diferente y tiene sus principios y el mentalismo en particular tiene principios muy diferentes a las demás porque tiene un origen diverso...por eso no me parece acertado decir que son lo mismo tan tajantemente...estamos claros que el mentalismo tiene una técnica que incorpora algunos elementos comunes a técnicas mágicas..pero es mucho más también...

Sólo mi opinión personal....cualquiera es libre de diferir...

Saludos!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que es algo más simple.

 Simplemente el mentalismo es una RAMA más del ilusionismo. Con sus diferencias por supuesto. Por eso es indivisible. Todas las ramas del mismo género (ilusionismo) se retroalimentan mutuamente.

 Piénsalo. Lo que tu dices es cierto, pero también ese tipo de diferencias y otras se dan entre un mago de escenario (leáse Copperfield, por ejemplo) y un mago de cerca (por ejemplo Ascanio).

 Es algo así como derecho civil y derecho penal. Son distintos, pero.. ¡son derecho!

----------


## logos

Hola eidanyoson!!




> Simplemente el mentalismo es una RAMA más del ilusionismo. Con sus diferencias por supuesto. Por eso es indivisible. Todas las ramas del mismo género (ilusionismo) se retroalimentan mutuamente.


        Estoy de acuerdo que entre nosotros sea evidente que es una rama del ilusionismo...en el sentido que se usa una técnica secreta para obtener resultados aparentemente paranormales ...lo que no me parece acertado es presentarlo así ante el público...se pierde el impacto que tiene si el profano equipara una duplicación de un dibujo con un juego de cartas...puede maravillarse...pero se pierde la experiencia teatral de realmente ver lo imposible... 




> Piénsalo. Lo que tu dices es cierto, pero también ese tipo de diferencias y otras se dan entre un mago de escenario (leáse Copperfield, por ejemplo) y un mago de cerca (por ejemplo Ascanio).


          Con un mago de escenario y uno de cerca el público tiene lo mismo en mente: ¿Cómo lo hace?....con un mentalista de escenario y uno de cerca la pregunta es: ¿Puede hacerlo?...por eso me parece que todo este campo...para preservar su fuerza teatral se tiene que separar, al menos en la mente del público, de la magia más "tradicional"...




> Es algo así como derecho civil y derecho penal. Son distintos, pero.. ¡son derecho!


           A un nivel estrictamente técnico....el mentalismo y la magia tradicional comparten ciertas técnicas....de la misma forma que la física y la ingeniería civil comparten ciertas herramientas matemáticas...a nivel de presentación son dos mundos separados en mi opinión....

           Para aclarar lo que digo... yo veo el Arte Mágico o Ilusionismo como la rama del Arte Expresivo cuyo fín es generar Asombro o Maravilla (con mayúscula) y reconozco la influencia de Osterlind en esta definición...y lo divido así:

1. *Magia convencional:* que incluye cartomagia, numismagia, pañuelos, cuerdas y hasta magia mental además de otras ramas ....con las presentaciones usuales y con sus variantes propias en caso de presentarse de cerca o en escenario. Aquí se aplica el dictum clásico de Houdin: "el prestidigitador es un actor haciendo el papel de un mago"

2. *Mentalismo:* Dónde el artista hace el papel teatral NO de un mago sino de alguien con capacidad psíquica real. Dependiendo de la presentación puede atribuir sus efectos a técnicas psicológicas naturales, paranormales o sobrenaturales...eso es una discusión aparte...el punto es que aquí NO hay "truco" ( hombre sabemos que sí pero entiendan lo que quiero decir) en el sentido que sí lo hay en el apartado anterior...el público no está buscando la técnica mecánica que produce el efecto...está centrado en la supuesta técnica mental del mentalista.

3. *Magia Narrativa o Teatral (bizarre o story-telling magic de los anglos):* Donde el Artista crea una experiencia teatral o narrativa como primera intención y se vale de magia convencional o mentalismo para darle fuerza al desarrollo narrativo que plantea. En el apartado 1 y en el 2 se usan elementos narrativos en la presentación pero el acento está en los efectos en sí. En este caso la narrativa es primero y principal...el efecto es un refuerzo de la experiencia teatral...Eugene Burger relatando el mito hindú de la creación y destrucción de los universos seguido de su recreación a la vez que lo ilustra con un hilo roto y recompuesto sería un ejemplo...no el mejor....pero un ejemplo...

            Partiendo de lo anterior me parece muy bien que digamos, entre nosotros, que el mentalismo es una rama del Ilusionismo. NO me parece bien que digamos que esta incluido en el apartado 1 y menos que lo presentemos así al público profano. Ese es el núcleo de mi argumento....

            Todo lo anterior...de más está decirlo....no pretendo que se escriba en tablas de piedra....es mi manera muy personal de ver el Arte...sólo apunto mi divergencia de los que incluyen el mentalismo en el campo de la magia convencional...Si alguien lo ve de otra manera está en su derecho...

 Gracias y Saludos...

----------


## enrike

estoy de acuerdo contigo logos.
de hecho, yo me interese por el mentalismo y no por otro tipo cualquiera de magia por ese mismo motivo y es lo que, para mi, la hace mas interesante que el resto.
de acuerdo que entre nosotros digamos que es parte del ilusionismo pero hablando de lo que respecta a los espectadores creo que parece todo mas "mistico" si "omitimos" esa parte.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Yo creo que es algo más simple.
> 
>  Simplemente el mentalismo es una RAMA más del ilusionismo. Con sus diferencias por supuesto. Por eso es indivisible. Todas las ramas del mismo género (ilusionismo) se retroalimentan mutuamente.


Yo creo que no. Es simplemente mi sentir artístico.

El mentalismo viene de otro lugar y momento.

Simplemente, muchos magos vieron el potencial del mentalismo para su propio arte y lo incorporaron, de manera que hoy en día se entremezclan y funden (y retroalimentan).

Pero mi opinión es que son artes diferentes.

Me refiero en lo que a mi acercamiento artístico se refiere.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Cómo que vienen de otro lugar y otro tiempo?

 Explica eso si te atreves  :P  :P  :P 

 No, en serio, explícalo. 

 Comprendo que lo sientas de una manera distinta (no eres el único, ni siquiera yo mismo, aunque ahora este, digamos, "al otro lado" de la discusión), pero quisiera saber en qué te basas exactamente.

----------


## winehouse

El mentalismo y la magia tienen, y no tienen nada que ver. Desde la historia de cada uno. es diferente. Muchas de las cosas sobre mentalismo vienen de los mediums, psíquicos, etc.  

Muchas veces consisiten en:

*Magia: engañar y entretener al público.

Mentalismo- Crear realidad (poderes psíquicos), y obviamente entretener al público.

Desde ese punto las dos son diferentes. Es como si son manzanas y naranjas. Si, los dos son frutas, pero claro, no es lo mismo.

En mi humilde opinión...*

----------


## eidanyoson

Si, vale, pero no.

 Dices que mucas cosas del mentalismo vienen del espiritismo, por ejemplo, pero es que muchas de otras ramas de la magia también; ¿entonces?, esa distinción no me vale.

 Luego me dices que la diferencia consiste en que el mentalismo intenta crear una realidad y la magia únicamente engañar.

 Bueno eso es una contradicción. Si realmente piensas que el mentalismo surgió del "modus operandi" de diversos mediums, estos precisamente lo que buscaban era engañar a los espectadores. En ese sentido serían ambas lo mismo.

 Por otro lado, si un mago intenta levitar, está creando una realidad de que vuela, y una levitación ¿es mentalismo?

 Si me dices que eso no vale porque nadie puede creer que una persona vuele pero sí que mueva algo con la mente.... en fin, seamos más serios.

 AMBAS buscan hacer creíble lo increíble,y AMBAS buscan entretener al público. Así que buscad más seriamente cual o cuales son las diferencias.


  8)

----------


## winehouse

Desde el modo de ver del espectador sabe que hay truco en la magia.

Pero con el mentalismo, puede ver que hay algo real.

Ese era mi punto

----------


## logos

> Si, vale, pero no.
> 
>  Dices que mucas cosas del mentalismo vienen del espiritismo, por ejemplo, pero es que muchas de otras ramas de la magia también; ¿entonces?, esa distinción no me vale.
> 
>  Luego me dices que la diferencia consiste en que el mentalismo intenta crear una realidad y la magia únicamente engañar.
> 
>  Bueno eso es una contradicción. Si realmente piensas que el mentalismo surgió del "modus operandi" de diversos mediums, estos precisamente lo que buscaban era engañar a los espectadores. En ese sentido serían ambas lo mismo.
> 
>  Por otro lado, si un mago intenta levitar, está creando una realidad de que vuela, y una levitación ¿es mentalismo?
> ...


           Parte del problema es que, como ha señalado Max Maven, muchos magos convencionales temen darle mucho sentido de realidad a lo que hacen...temen crear una experiencia mágica "real" en los espectadores. La levitación es un buen ejemplo. Presentado con música pop y sin ambiente es sólo magia convencional...presentado con dramatismo en un contexto apropiado es magia real pura y dura...

          El Mentalista es un actor que hace el papel de alguien con poderes paranormales PK, PSI o ambos.

          El Mago es un actor que hace el papel de alguien con poderes milagrosos para controlar o cambiar las leyes naturales del universo. 

           Y voy a añadir una nueva....

            El Malabarista es una persona que el público percibe que usa habilidad manual o técnica natural para simular efectos mágicos o mentalistas aunque no pueda señalar directamente la técnica empleada. 

           Volvamos a la levitación....

           El Mago creando un ambiente dramático apropiado procede a romper una ley fundamental de la realidad, probando que puede alterar su estructura íntima, suprimiendo la fuerza gravitacional que actua sobre un objeto con el mero uso de su poder y voluntad.

            El Mentalista valiéndose de su habilidad PK y la de los espectadores logra generar una fuerza capaz de equilibrar y superar la fuerza gravitatoria de un objeto. 

             El Malabarista, al ritmo de su música favorita, hace que una bellísima modelo se eleve por el escenario después que ha demostrado que es un as haciendo abanicos de cartas  con una mano atada a la espalda y saltando en una sola pierna....

----------


## eidanyoson

Entre el primero y el segundo la única diferencia que leo es que uno se basta sólo y el otro "dice" que usa al público.

 dicho de otra manera, para un espectador, cunado ve magia pensará que es algo imposible. Si no cree en la parapsicología será imposible. Si cree, lo achacará a ello y el efecto puede incluso ser menos fuerte.

 Dicho de otra manera, si ambos usan lo mismo y lo único que me cambias es la presentación, está bien que lo denomines distinto, pero no me digas que SON distintos.

  No es por nada, pero para ser mentalistas que culpáis a los magos de no abrirse, os cerráis muchas puertas. Eso de que un mentalista es el que hace creer que tiene poderes Pk y ya está...

 Es decir, que si ahora hago esa levitación, a través de un oscuro ritual satánico, y gracias a las fuerzas de Belial puedo levitar, ¿que soy? ¿mentalista?, ¿Bizarrista?... Para mi son todos MAGOS, que se SUBDIVIDEN EN según cómo quieran que a los espectadores les perdure el efecto ( y sí, aquí incluyo a muchos charlatanes y demás mediums que usan artificios de esta guisa para ganar dinero. Son magos, mejores o peores, pero también lo son).

 No comprendo muy bien esa manía que tiene el ser humano de "nacionalizar" las cosas y penar que son "mejores" cuanto más "distintos" o "únicos" parezcan al resto (y no va por ti Logos, estoy generalizando).

 Si acabas la carrera de medicina eres médico, aunque luego te especialices en otra cosa. Pero no dejas de ser un médico. Incluso un psiquiatra es un médico, aunque muchos se empeñen que son "otra cosa".

----------


## winehouse

Cada quien...

----------


## logos

Creo que en gran parte estamos de acuerdo y parte del problema es de lenguaje y preferencias de definición...voy a resumir lo más sintéticamente mi punto:

1. Magos y Mentalistas son ambos actores y usan técnica teatral y "secretos" para simular la realidad de lo que presentan. 

2. La diferencia está en el papel que representa cada uno. Uno representa a un hombre capaz de producir milagros a voluntad, de hacer real lo irreal, cumplir el íntimo deseo infantil de omnipotencia y aparecer, desaparecer y transformar lo real  como quiera. El otro representa a un hombre con poderes psíquicos: PSI, PK o ambos...

3. Si queremos decir que lo que hacen los dos es Magia _en términos muy generales_ no tengo problema.  Es cuestión de palabras. Mi preferencia particular es llamar mago al que simula milagros a voluntad y mentalista al que simula poderes psíquicos. Las diferencias de presentación y técnica son notables también.  Un mago puede ganar mucho introduciendo efectos mentales en su acto...un mentalista pierde mucho si añade efectos mágicos. 

             Comparen a Uri Geller o Kreskin con Copperfield...la experiencia percibida por el público es absolutamente diferente. Por supuesto que nosotros sabemos que los tres usan técnica secreta pero para efectos de la experiencia íntima de las personas se trata de cosas absolutamente diferentes...

Espero haber sido más claro...En otras palabras...eidan tiene razón que todos usamos técnicas secretas para producir lo asombroso y está en su derecho de llamar a magos "convencionales" y mentalistas "magos" con diferente especialidad...Yo lo enfoco desde el lado de la audiencia...desde el público nos encontramos con experiencias absolutamente diferentes...

----------


## eidanyoson

Ajajá, ahora llegamos a un acuerdo Logos  :D  :D.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> ¿Cómo que vienen de otro lugar y otro tiempo?
> 
>  Explica eso si te atreves  :P  :P  :P 
> 
>  No, en serio, explícalo. 
> 
>  Comprendo que lo sientas de una manera distinta (no eres el único, ni siquiera yo mismo, aunque ahora este, digamos, "al otro lado" de la discusión), pero quisiera saber en qué te basas exactamente.


Bien, simplemente es historia.

El ilusionismo moderno viene del ilusionismo de salón del siglo XVII, el cual bebe directamente de los espectáculos ambulantes medievales. Podemos remontarlo a los acetabularius del imperio romano, que ya hacían el juego de  las tazas y las bolitas y la cuerda rota y recompuesta. Su objetivo era el entretenimiento y el espectáculo ligero. Culminó en el siglo XVIII con Robert Houdin, quien le dió forma y entidad propia al arte del ilusionismo.

El mentalismo moderno tiene su antecesor en los mediums fraudulentos del siglo XVIII y XIX. Las técnicas que estos empleaban son una depuración de lo que se empezó a hacer en la edad media como brujería. Una edad media tardía, pero media al fin y al cabo.

Pese a lo que cree mucha gente, ambas cosas se desarrollaron en paralelo, no integrándose. No hubo fusión de técnicas real hasta el siglo XX, prácticamente. Las técnicas que usaban los mediums eran diferentes a las que empleaban los magos, y el fin de su arte (si a lo de los mediums se le puede llamar así) era claramente diferente.

Fueron los magos los que descubrieron el arsenal de técnicas de los mediums y se las quedaron, como ya se hiciera con técnicas de tahurismo cincuenta años (o un siglo) antes.

Por ello, la base de formación de los mentalistas modernos es el ilusionismo. Es de todos sabido que los mediums son unos estafadores que abusan de la credulidad de las personas (aunque yo opino otra cosa).

Es como quien estudia bellas artes y acaba dibujando cómic. El cómic es un arte separado de las otras artes plásticas.

Y en el caso del mentalismo y la magia, ni siquiera su origen es el mismo.

Afortunadamente, hoy en día el número de mentalistas que ejercen ese arte para el entretenimiento y el espectáculo es mayor que el de mediums fraudulentos.

----------


## Pardo

> Afortunadamente, hoy en día el número de mentalistas que ejercen ese arte para el entretenimiento y el espectáculo es mayor que el de mediums fraudulentos.


Discrepo de ello!!!!!

Lo que pasa, es que a los mentalistas (segun mi opinion, magos, vengan de donde vengan, pues si te remontas siglos atras, la magia tambien viene de la brujeria, con lo cual ambas cosas nacen de la brujeria) trabajan en teatros, televisiones, hoteles, salas, etc.... y se les conoce, pero DESGRACIADAMENTE Hay muchos mas Mediums Fraudulentos que magos (y he dicho magos, no solo mentalistas) Lo que pasa, es que no se les conoce, como es lógico, pero allí están, aprovechandose de las desgracias de los demas.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Despues de leer tu entrevista en el país, me doy cuenta de que eres un mago mental, no un mentalista.


Sinceramente, no tengo una mala opinion acerca de los mediums...

----------


## Pardo

> Despues de leer tu entrevista en el país, me doy cuenta de que eres un mago mental, no un mentalista.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente, no tengo una mala opinion acerca de los mediums...


Para mi es lo mismo un mago mental, que un mentalista, que un mago de la mente, etc... Un mentalista, es un mago, punto, no hay mas. Una persona que basandose en tecnicas secretas (a las que llamamos trucos) hace cosas increibles, hace cosas para sorprender, entretener e ilusionar.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## logos

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> Despues de leer tu entrevista en el país, me doy cuenta de que eres un mago mental, no un mentalista.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente, no tengo una mala opinion acerca de los mediums...
> 
> 
> Para mi es lo mismo un mago mental, que un mentalista, que un mago de la mente, etc... Un mentalista, es un mago, punto, no hay mas. Una persona que basandose en tecnicas secretas (a las que llamamos trucos) hace cosas increibles, hace cosas para sorprender, entretener e ilusionar.
> ...


          Sin ánimo de prender la polémica de nuevo...creo que Winehouse se refiere a lo siguiente puesto en ejemplos extremos:

1. Gerry McCambridge, Banachek, Kreskin,Bob Cassidy son Mentalistas.

2. Larry Becker ( no en todas pero si en muchas de sus presentaciones), Sankey (en sus rutinas mentales) son Magos Mentales.

3. Copperfield, McBride, Tamariz, Ascanio son Magos. 

      La diferencia hay que verla no desde nuestro punto de vista dónde sabemos que todo va de trampas y secretos...sino desde el punto de vista de la experiencia vivida por el público...

Saludos a todos y es un placer ver que revive nuestro subforo de Mentalismo!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

COntestando a Maxverdie y retomando un poco el hilo, contestó justamente lo que sabía que contestaría (es lo que tiene ser mentalista ¿no?  8) )

 Parece que el ilusionismo y el mentalismo sólo tiene un par de siglos de existencia y no es cierto.

 Ya el mago (y he puesto mago) Dedi en el antiguo Egipto hacía rutinas de cubiletes seguidas de adivinaciones del tiempo y de guerras. 

 Cualquier chaman (o como dijo Pardo, brujo) de cualquier tribu africana o del amazonas es capaz de convertirte a un niño en sapo (y eso lo he visto yo) y también de adivinarte lo que has escrito (y encima de que son analfabetos o por lo menos, seguro que no han leído el Corinda) según métodos ancestrales aprendidos oralmente de padre a hijo desde hace siglos...

 Con esto quiero decir que desde los principios de los principios, han ido unidos. Lo que ocurrió fue justo lo contrario; en un tiempo se separaron y los mediums (en realidad no fueron ellos, fueron los monjes y curas de la Edad Media, pero no quiero crear polémica)tomaron lo que creyeron más útil para sus fines. 

 De hecho, una de las famosísimas hermanas Fox, que fueron las que empezaron un poco todo esto, era maga frustrada así que es fácil de imaginar...

 Que los antiguos Yoguis indios levitaban con el poder de la mente, ya sabéis...

----------


## winehouse

Pardo:

Sicneramente, creo que diciendo eso, pierde credibilidad el mentalismo.

Ves un espectaculo de magia, y sinceramente, sabes que hay un truco (por más bueno que sea, sabes que hay un truco)..

Pero en cambio, Si lees la mente, hay truco?

No es lo mismo la magia mental y el mentalismo

----------


## Pardo

Si tu lo crees asi, tu mismo. No voy a discutir por ello.

Una cosa es lo que crea la gente, otra muy distinta, es la realidad, y en la realidad, cuando los mentalistas leemos la mente, si. hay truco.

Que te vaya bonito!
Pardo.

----------


## Pardo

He encontrado este artículo, y me parece muy adecuado para que lo leais, pues creo que es muy interesante y acertado.


http://blogdemagia.com/2007/08/04/cu...-de-ser-magia/


Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## shark

> Sinceramente, no tengo una mala opinion acerca de los mediums...


Yo es si tengo una mala opinión acerca de los estafadores.

----------


## winehouse

No comparto esa opinión. Ni tampoco muchos autores que conozco

----------


## shark

> No comparto esa opinión. Ni tampoco muchos autores que conozco


Faltaria más. Solo expreso mi punto de vista.

Pero claro, es que sin pruebas empiricas (por ejempo ensayos doble ciego) esos mediums no pasan un solo test.

Pero eso si, cada uno cree en lo que quiere, santa claus, el ratoncito pérez, el big foot, los mediums... 

La fé no necesita pruebas. La inteligencia sí.

----------


## winehouse

Mi comentario era hacia Pardo, no hacia ti. 
No hablo con gente prepotente

----------


## shark

> Mi comentario era hacia Pardo, no hacia ti. 
> No hablo con gente prepotente


Lastima... con lo que me gusta reventar pseudoteorias magufas....
Por cierto, que eso es una norma del "ramo", en cuanto huelen un escéptico no hablan con el, con la de argumentos de peso que podrian dar...tse tse

pd: gran articulo Pardo , por cierto.

----------


## winehouse

Jaja un esceptico....

----------


## ALEX ALAN

> Sinceramente, no tengo una mala opinion acerca de los mediums...


Es mas, entre tus pensamientos está el de ampliar tus conocimientos sobre mentalismo para aplicarlos al “mediumnismo”...............

Se te ve el plumero

----------


## winehouse

? :?:

----------


## winehouse

:Confused: ?? :shock:

----------


## Pardo

Pues yo tambien opino que los medius, són unos estafadores, que se aprovechan de las desgracias ajenas. Y al igual que yo, tambien muchos editores que conozco.... Bueno, y no solo editores, periodistas, abogados, actores, que se yo, gente de todo tipo!!!!!!

Macho, ya te he dicho que paso de discutir del tema, cada uno que opine lo que quiera, pero una cosa, si el mentalismo no es magia, porque esta en los congresos de magia como categoria de la misma? o en este foro que es de magia, porque hay una sección de mentalismo? O mas alla aún, porque en libro de magia como por poner solo un ejemplo Kaplan, hay explicados juegos de mentalismo?

Para que alguien sea mentalista, tiene que mentir al publico, y decir que lo que hace es real? que tiene poderes :Confused: ? 

La verdad, no entiendo segun que opiniones, las respeto, porque insisto, cada cual es libre de pensar lo que quiera, pero no lo entiendo.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Se me cae el alma a los pies cuando veo la cantidad de gente que sigue a las videntes esas “que ven a la virgen”.

Dejan a sus familias, donan incluso sus pisos.

Pobres diablos con enfermedades terminales estafados por mediums que les dan “esperanza” siempre a cambio de bienes materiales..
.
Gentes incultas que “echan las cartas” a gente mas inculta todavia, dispuestas a creer cualquier sarta de chorradas que le suelten ...¿es lícito sacar pasta así, de las miserias humanas?

Por favor.¿Como se puede, no tener mala opinión de eso ?

El  Mentalismo solo es lícito como espectáculo.
En un escenario (o reunión social) puedes hacer lo que dé la gana:
Puedes decir que eres médium, que hablas con los muertos, meterte en una cabina atado y que suenen instrumentos, jugar a la ruleta rusa,
adivinar la calderilla que tiene un espectador y todo lo que se te ocurra.

*¿Que mas da si está considerado como ilusionismo o no?*

Si eres capaz de mantener la atención del publico y hacer que por ese momento se olviden de todos sus problemas, habrás conseguido el mejor de los objetivos de un espectáculo.
Da igual si lo haces con globoflexia ,o con lo que sea...

Pero timar a la gente es otra cosa y eso es lo que hacen los mediums ,tarotistas curanderos...etc

----------


## shark

no seais prepotentes que sino no no os contesta...... :mrgreen:

----------


## pujoman

bueno yo creo que esta desvariando un poc el tema, pasar de mentalismo a mediums hay tela...en fin como comentario decir que me incitaron en un programa de radio de un pueblecito DONDE llamaron como invitados a 1 medium, un tarotista(y su hija) y alguien mas de lo mismo... y luego me llamaron a mi para asistir...mentalista vs todos estos, mi trabajo era desacreditarlos (obvamiente) con todo el respeto pero desacreditalos.

Que es lo que paso? que el mismo dia llamaron a la medium para decilres que a tal hora a tal sitio...le dijeron que debatirian con un mago mental...que dijo ella: "Buf no podre venir, los mentalistas me dan malas vibraciones y paso de pasar un malrato"  :shock: 

ESO ES UNA ESCUSA COMO DIOS MANDA Y LO DEMAS SON TONTERIAS (y si, estoy gritando)

la taotista se auto tiro las cartas y le salio que no deberian asistir porque algo malo pasaria...asi que...tuve que ir yo solo y bueno en vista de esto, las desacredite aun mas por dos cosas una de ellas al no presentarse ya se desacreditaban solas y la otra explique un poco lo que realizaban etc e incluso hice una tirada de zodiaco para demostrarlo etc. y esplique historietas fraudulentas donde yo mismo realize en una actuacion de MAGIA una sesion espiritista de lo mas real. En fin me lo pase bien, porque tambien habia un Fisico(que eramos los dos vs las otras) y bueno era un fisico creyente (poco raro creo), y bueno tuve que desmontarle alguna que otra teoria sobre el existencialismo...

Me lo pase de perlas eso si.

Dicho eso (lo tenia que soltar) propngo de centrarnos un poco mas en lo magico que en lo mediumistico...

saludoss

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> No comparto esa opinión. Ni tampoco muchos autores que conozco
> 
> 
> Faltaria más. Solo expreso mi punto de vista.
> 
> Pero claro, es que sin pruebas empiricas (por ejempo ensayos doble ciego) esos mediums no pasan un solo test.
> 
> ...


Pues Banachek se la dio con queso a dos investigadores universitarios...

Eso de que no se pasan tests depende de muchas cosas.

Y sobre los mediums fraudulentos, hay que andar con cuidado.

No sé si os habrán repartido alguna de esas tarjetitas fotocopiadas de videntes africanos que solucionan la impotencia, el mal de ojo, problemas financieros y demás.

Qué malos son estos señores del áfrica que vienen a mentir y a engañar a las señoras. ¿No?*

La otra opción de esos señores es deslomarse en una obra, sin contrato, 14 horas diarias, percibiendo una remuneración mucho mejor que la que recibiría alguien que no fuese inmigrante.

Entonces: ¿son iguales todos los mediums fraudulentos?

*esto es ironía, por si alguien no lo entiende.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> bueno yo creo que esta desvariando un poc el tema, pasar de mentalismo a mediums hay tela...en fin como comentario decir que me incitaron en un programa de radio de un pueblecito DONDE llamaron como invitados a 1 medium, un tarotista(y su hija) y alguien mas de lo mismo... y luego me llamaron a mi para asistir...mentalista vs todos estos, mi trabajo era desacreditarlos (obvamiente) con todo el respeto pero desacreditalos.
> 
> Que es lo que paso? que el mismo dia llamaron a la medium para decilres que a tal hora a tal sitio...le dijeron que debatirian con un mago mental...que dijo ella: "Buf no podre venir, los mentalistas me dan malas vibraciones y paso de pasar un malrato"  :shock: 
> 
> ESO ES UNA ESCUSA COMO DIOS MANDA Y LO DEMAS SON TONTERIAS (y si, estoy gritando)
> 
> la taotista se auto tiro las cartas y le salio que no deberian asistir porque algo malo pasaria...asi que...tuve que ir yo solo y bueno en vista de esto, las desacredite aun mas por dos cosas una de ellas al no presentarse ya se desacreditaban solas y la otra explique un poco lo que realizaban etc e incluso hice una tirada de zodiaco para demostrarlo etc. y esplique historietas fraudulentas donde yo mismo realize en una actuacion de MAGIA una sesion espiritista de lo mas real. En fin me lo pase bien, porque tambien habia un Fisico(que eramos los dos vs las otras) y bueno era un fisico creyente (poco raro creo), y bueno tuve que desmontarle alguna que otra teoria sobre el existencialismo...
> 
> Me lo pase de perlas eso si.
> ...


Con todo respeto: en tu blog afirmas que ocurren cosas paranormales cuando actúas.
_
En esta web descubrirás cosas que muchas veces te has preguntado

Cosas que jamás entendiste y de rareza sobrenatural.

La capacidad humana de transmitir los pensamientos es una facultad que todo ser humano puede aprender....e interpretar.._

¿Dónde está la línea, entonces?

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Si te hacen "pick pocket":
la linea se cruza cuando no te devuelven la cartera.

----------


## pujoman

Pues claro que suceden cosas anormales...Cuando un espectador ve estallar una bombilla en las propias manos del mago..muy normal no es eso podriamos definirlo como "Cosas que jamás entendiste y de rareza sobrenatural. "

Cuando me contratan y ven realizar el clasico de Uri geller (doblar metales) de una manera distinta: "En esta web descubrirás cosas que muchas veces te has preguntado "

Y por supuesto yo he aprendido todo esto de Libros como el corinda:
 "La capacidad humana de transmitir los pensamientos es una facultad que todo ser humano puede aprender....e interpretar.. "

Es Marketing, tengo que vender mi espectaculo. Pagan para ver una cosa que disfrutaran.

Saludoss

----------


## eidanyoson

De verdad que no os entiendo. Criticais a los mediums por hacer exactametne lo mismo que haceis vosotros:

 Hacer creer que existen fenómenos paranormales y además cobrar por ellos (Pujomán, eso de que es marketing no te salva).

 Que sepáis dos cosas:

 1: Existen cosas más allá de nuestro entendimiento, y si no que se lo pregunten a los científicos cuando no han sabido explicar (y bien que se callan los condenados) los poderes del maestro de Qi Gon, John Chang.

 2: Que eso no quiere decir que no existan aprovechados y paguen justos por pecadores, como todo en esta vida.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> ...



Pues nada, que se los envien a Randi que les da un monton de pasta..

----------


## shark

> De verdad que no os entiendo. Criticais a los mediums por hacer exactametne lo mismo que haceis vosotros:
> 
>  Hacer creer que existen fenómenos paranormales y además cobrar por ellos (Pujomán, eso de que es marketing no te salva).
> 
>  Que sepáis dos cosas:
> 
>  1: *Existen cosas más allá de nuestro entendimiento, y si no que se lo pregunten a los científicos cuando no han sabido explicar* (y bien que se callan los condenados) los poderes del maestro de Qi Gon, John Chang.
> 
>  2: Que eso no quiere decir que no existan aprovechados y paguen justos por pecadores, como todo en esta vida.



Y que serán explicadas por la ciencia, existen cosas inexplicadas, no inexplicables. Lo que hace 200 años eran eran milagros y misterios insondables hoy se explican en 2º de la ESO. Igual dentro de otros 100 años se rien del tal Chang.

La estafa es un delito, si pagas a alquien porque se comunica con los muertos te esta estafando.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> ...



Claro, no pasan test serios (condiciones de laboratorio que se llaman)

Los mediums fraudulentos, por definición, lo son todos. Unos conscientes y otros no, pero fraude al fin y al cabo.

Lo de los señores que vienen  de Africa es como decir que es mejor que hagan eso a que violen niños, se llama demagogia.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Acabo de ver el video de *Qigong Demo with John Chang*

 Lo del papel que deja en el suelo y se prende solo, no parece muy complicado de presentar.

Lo del balin de carabina que se dispara en su mano: para principiantes no está mal.

Ahora: 
Donde creo yo que se ha escondido el "electric touch".....

UUUUUFFFFFFF!!!! eso sí que me parece impresionante.

Por supuesto ,no pienso revelar el secreto "Insondable"

----------


## pujoman

> Hacer creer que existen fenómenos paranormales


e aqui la question, principalmente induces a la persona de que los fenomenos paranormales existen PORQUE ellos han visto realizar proezas que un ser humano normal es incapaz de hacer, pero de la verdad visual (lo que ve el publico)  a la verdad "absoluta" (lo del "maestro John Chang" ) hay un trecho.

yo no digo que lo que hago es real, yo tegngo que vender la moto, pero no hago charlataneria, no voy alla i digo, "Hola soy Pujo, Mentalista, Lo que hago son años de dedicacion y si queres aprender teneis mucho camino en adelante,...." eso seria fraude...si que hay camino (libros etc) pero no puedo venderlo como que es real, y aqui hablamos de las frases tipo blake etc...

en fin hay que venderlo como espectaculo de mentalismo(que es lo que es) y para venderlo no puedo decir "hola os voy a leer la mente haciendo un CR..." dire: "Hola os voy a leer la mente con mi telepatia" (por ejemplo)

Y lo del maestro "John Chang"...deja que dudar....lo de la electricidad es lo mas real de todo (aun sabiendo lo del electric) , pero las demas demostraciones....nose, que quieres que te diga, todo se puede realizar con magia... y cosas mas espectaculares he visto.

saludoss!

----------


## eidanyoson

Alex Alan, el problema no es que puedas reproducir los hechos.

 Sabemos lo que es un Electric Touch, y lo que pasa se podría reproducir con él (más o menos), pero ¿y sin él?. Ese es uno de los mayores problemas científicos. Que puedes reproducir muchas cosas de las que ves de otra manera, pero no en las mismas circunstancias.

 Dicho de otra manera, yo veo a un hombre coger una toalla y mojarla y doblarla sobre la espalda de alguien, y sale humo, incluso sale fuego, y sé que eecientíficamente se podría hacer de más de 10 maneras distintas (acido clorhídrico + papel de aluminio, por ejemplo, aunque se callarían si eso es o no dañino si simplemente se asemeja a lo que han visto. Pero eso no sirve si yo sé que solo cojo una toalla y agua. Que el efecto que reproduce la ciencia sea parecido no significa que sea lo mismo, ni que esté explicado.

 Incluso el mismísimo Randi dijo que no podía reproducir los supuestos poderes telepáticos de Uri Geller. A lo mejor lo que el hacía no lo hacía de la forma que conocemos y que también funciona (con truquitos).
 (Es un ejemplo, precisamente de ese hombre, menos la telepatía lo demás sabemos que fue un fraude).

 No sé si me entendéis lo que quiero decir.

 Que puedas hacer una lectura en frío a alguien y hacerle creer que le adivinas algo a base de preguntas y de deducciones, no significa que peudas decirle sin preguntarle nada que tiene un coche blanco, con dos accidentes a sus espaldas, con una hermana rubia de ojos verdes que está embarazada de dos meses de un niño. 

 Y conste que no estoy a favor de los mediums ni que esté diciendo que sí creo o que no. No se trata de eso.

 dicho de otro modo  a ver si se me entiende mejor:
 Cojo una manguera y apunto hacia arriba haciendo una parábola con el agua. Es una forma de hacer lluvia (se usa mucho en las películas). Como demuestro que puedo hacer lluvia ¿significa que la lluvia no existe? (a ver, es un ejemplo tonto, pero es por ver si se entiende)

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Eidanyoson
 Busquemos lo imposible pero seamos realistas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Vale Alan,  :D 

 (Pero me has entendido ¿no?)

----------


## Pardo

Eydan, la principal diferencia, es que un Mentalista, trabaja en escenarios para entretener. Todo es un espectáculo, y el hecho de que alguien se crea o no lo que haces, depende de cada uno.

Pero en el caso de los Mediums, Tarotistas, etc, se lucran de ello, se aprovechan de los problemas de los demas para sacarles la pasta, no con animo de entretener, sino simplemente de presuadirles a que vayan mas veces a su consulta, y sacar mas pasta aún.

Con lo cual, la cosa es muy distinta, pues para nada hacemos lo mismo.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya Pardo, si ya lo sé. ¡Sólo fataría que no fuera así!

 Lo que pasa es que me encanta picar al personal sanamente. Muchas veces discutir cualquier tema (de forma educada, se entiende) y defender una postura, incluso auqnue no sea la tuya, te da visiones nuevas. Se aprende mucho.

 El problema es que la mayoría de la gente es incapaz de hacer eso y te malinterpreta. Es decir se cuadran y no hay manera de avanzar para ningún lado.

 Pero vamos, a ver si os vais a enfadar conmigo, que tampoco es eso ¿eh?

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo, personalmente, soy muy radical.

Empleo la explicación que daba Corinda.

Digo que lo que hago es producto del entrenamiento y que lo que yo hago puede hacerlo todo el mundo con la dedicación y entrenamiento adecuado, aunque se necesiten unas capacidades mínimas.

Exactamente igual que si rompo tablas de un golpe. Igual que lo hago yo, podéis hacerlo el 99% de los que me estáis leyendo con el entrenamiento y la técnica adecuada. (Por cierto, sí he hecho eso en alguna actuación).

Y si alguien de manera directa y sin tapujos me coge y me pregunta si leo la mente y si es verdad lo de los mediums digo: "No".

A día de hoy, eso no ha reducido el impacto de mis números y vivo mucho más tranquilo.

----------


## pujoman

Como dice Max maven cuando le preguntana botepronto:  "me puedes decir en que pienso?" Max responde:..."no lo se, no soy tan bueno como tu te piensas..."

(algo asi decia él, hablo de memoria)

esas palabras dicen mucho de si


PD: creo que lo dijo Maven...

----------


## dante

El vídeo de lo que hace jhon me ha parecido desde el punto de vista de mestalista,  tremendo. Pero como no creo que lo que hace sea real, porque del mismo modo podríamos los mentalistas reproducir los "mismos efectos" lo venda como un poder de verdad.  Si es cierto o no, solo lo sabe  con absoluta certeza él mismo.

Tampoco he visto ninguna proeza de este hombre realizada bajo condiciones científicas. El método científico que han usado es mas bien pobre. Y que se pongan a medir campos magnéticos o voltimetros, etc. no revela absolutamente nada si no se pasan por los sitios adecuados, y si se deduce que esa energia misteriosa procede de su interior, y por lo tanto es su energia eso no quiere decir...  bueno me callo por que creo que este secreto si podría ser sondable  :P Alex alan
Eso si, me ha encantado su presentación. 

Yo no voy a criminalizar a nadie por que venda sus poderes como reales, hacerlo es un riesgo y de ser descibierto parecería un fraude. Si no tiene suficiente con eso y es de los que les sacan el dinero a la gente como los tarotistas aun es peor el fraude.

Creo tambien que el camino más facil es hacer creer a las personas que tienes poderes, y lo dicficil es entretenerlas con los mismos supuestos poderes cuando les estás diciendo que no son reales. 

Yo hago sesiones privadas de espiritismo en domicilios, pero dejando claro que hago ilusionismo. Antes y después de la actuación dejo muy claro que es todo magia como las cartas pero de otro tipo, con su secreto.
Algunas ocaiones nisiquiera me han creido cuando les he dicho que tenía truco, y algunas personas que me han pedido que les hiciera una sesión a ellos no han querido por que querían alguien que lo hiciera de verdad.
Eso me parece algo mas interesante para debatir, el camino dificil.

----------


## Pardo

hay varias cosas de las que hace el sr. Chang, que son sospechosas cuando sabes algo del tema... quizá la que mas destaca, es cuando prende fuego al papel de periódico con su supuesta energia mental.

Si prendemos fuego a un periódico, con un mechero, por ejemplo, este arde sin mas, se va quemando y punto, y creo que lo mismo deberia pasar si consiguieramos que ardiera con tan solo concentrarnos en el, pero si os fijais, justo al empezar a arder, sale una gran humareda negra... algo que el mismo papel no provoca, pues este negro humo, es provocado simplemente por la rección al ponerse en contacto 2 productos quimicos, los cuales arden al unirse y prendiendo al mismo tiempo el periódico.

En fin, poderes? Si, los de la química y la física.

Salud!
Pardo

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, por lo meos puse algo qu dio que hablar  :D eso siempre está muy bien.

 De todas maneras, para que veáis que os guío, (pero ís unos jodíos, me hacéis tirar mucho del carro, no os preocupáis nada sois muy vagos) os quedasteis en la superficie; es decir, un cutre video del youtube.

 ¿Habeis buscado un poco, buceado por inernet a ver quién es ese hombre, de donde viene o porqué hace lo que hace (sea o no un cuento chino, eso es lo de menos)?

 Lo digo porque si realmente os metéis en el mundilloo , descubriréis un mundo precioso de presentaciones que se abren a los mentalistas y MUY poco explotados (tan sólo en plan monjes del Saholín y 2 cosas más). Y la gente CREE sí o sí digas lo que digas (mmmm interesante).

 Más pistas: Kostas Danaos, Mo Pai Nei Kung, Yi Chuan (Mothi)

 Y  enlaces para que "sintaís la energía"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BASz...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LojAcWFzvn0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qHL2...eature=related

 bueno, ale, a ver si sale un mentalista diferente de todo esto (es que en las artes marciales es más fácil que veáis la "idea" pero no me refiero a eso sólo)

----------


## Pardo

El tem no es que la gente crea, el tema es que engañan a esa gente qie les cree.

----------


## eidanyoson

Precisamente por eso... la idea es cambiar engaño por entretenimiento...

----------


## MaxVerdié

Eidanyonson, yo sí empleo el asunto de las artes marciales con el mentalismo.

Siempre me ha parecido lógico que un personaje que cultiva tanto los poderes extremos de la mente cultive también los del cuerpo.

¿Qué me dices de una ruleta rusa partiendo tablas con los ojos vendados... donde una tabla tiene un clavo con curare?

¡Un saludo!

----------


## eidanyoson

:D  :D  :D 

 Sólo intenté aportar alguna ideilla fuente de muchas ideillas, pero veo que los hay originales (y ¡¡¡arriesgadísimos!!!!)

----------


## MaxVerdié

En realidad, no es arriesgado. Es una idea que saqué de un juego de Karl Fulves (la parte de la venda). Y realmente, partir tablas no es muy difícil con la preparación adecuada. Simplemente, es una habilidad que me parece interesante, y a mi personaje le cuadra perfectamente.

Había pensado en hacerlo la próxima vez que vaya a la tele, si es un programa con público (que en las locales no lo suele ser).

Si quieres, te lo cuento en privado y me das tu opinión.

Un saludo.

----------


## winehouse

> Eydan, la principal diferencia, es que un Mentalista, trabaja en escenarios para entretener. Todo es un espectáculo, y el hecho de que alguien se crea o no lo que haces, depende de cada uno.
> 
> Pero en el caso de los Mediums, Tarotistas, etc, se lucran de ello, se aprovechan de los problemas de los demas para sacarles la pasta, no con animo de entretener, sino simplemente de presuadirles a que vayan mas veces a su consulta, y sacar mas pasta aún.
> 
> Con lo cual, la cosa es muy distinta, pues para nada hacemos lo mismo.
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.


Has visto alguna vez a John Edward?

----------


## winehouse

> Eydan, la principal diferencia, es que un Mentalista, trabaja en escenarios para entretener. Todo es un espectáculo, y el hecho de que alguien se crea o no lo que haces, depende de cada uno.
> 
> Pero en el caso de los Mediums, Tarotistas, etc, se lucran de ello, se aprovechan de los problemas de los demas para sacarles la pasta, no con animo de entretener, sino simplemente de presuadirles a que vayan mas veces a su consulta, y sacar mas pasta aún.
> 
> Con lo cual, la cosa es muy distinta, pues para nada hacemos lo mismo.
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.


Has visto alguna vez a John Edward?

----------


## Dario Piera

A mi me gusta mas decir que somos ilusionistas.

Y que dentro del ilusionismo está la rama de la magia y la rama del mentalismo. Si ilusionismo es sinonimo de magia e ilusionista de maga, entonces si, somos magos.

La cuestión de porque a los mentalistas nos cuesta aceptarnos como magos es porque no nos gusta que se nos perciba como tales. Magia, la asociamos en ocasiones a efectos mas banales,menos trascendentes, sin tanto impacto emocional, todo esto dicho con pinzas y con todo respeto al bello arte de la magia.

Es una cuestión de percepción y asociación de ideas. Cuando uno dice mago lo asocía a cartas, cuerdas, pañuelos, (eso en el mejor de los casos, en el imaginario profano por desgracia muchas veces se asocia en un espectáculo  infantiloide donde se engaña a la gente con trucos obvios).

Por eso, cuando se realiza un buen espectáculo como mentalista (nada que ver con predicciones raras, efectos demasiado imposibles, objetos sospechosos, presentaciones aburridas, demasiado serias, sin implicación emocional), no se parte del soy mago, se hacer trucos y con ellos nos vamos a entretener. El se hacer trucos no existe.

Por otra parte, yo distingo perfectamente lo que es magia mental (Mental epic, baraja invisible, predicción de cartas, el elefante en Dinamarca) donde son efectos de magia y así son pesentados aunque con una temática mental, de lo que es mentalismo donde no se perciben como efectos de magia, sino que se presentan como algo que posiblemente se puede hacer.

Otra cosa es lo que los espectadores crean hoy en día y las conclusiones que saquen. 

Solo se que a mi me revienta cuando voy a actuar y en el cartel aparezco como el mago (a secas) Darío Piera o me presentan diciendo que voy a hacer un espectáculo de magia cómica (pese a que haga mentalismo con humor). Se cargan toda la premisa con la que parto en escena, sea mi actitud mas psiquica  o mas psicologíca.

Y recalco que no hay nada ni mejor ni peor, y que cada uno realizará el arte como lo sienta personalmente, que será la mejor manera para cada uno.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo por eso le puse a mi número el título de La Magia del Pensamiento.

El señor del bar se queda tranquilo porque pone la palabra "magia" (que a veces parece que si no revientan), y yo también porque realmente no suena a espectáculo de magia.

De todas formas, los mentalistas tenemos una forma muy eficaz de recordar al público que no es un espectáculo de magia: la estética.

Para bien o para mal, como señalas, el imaginario popular asocia un montón de cosas a los magos. El frac, la chistera, la varita, las cartas, los pañuelos...

Afortunadamente, todo nuestro material parece (y es) sacado de una librería.

Eso ya hace lo suyo.

¿No crees?

----------


## shark

"John Edward es un tipo cachas bajo cuyo aspecto bonachón se oculta un desaprensivo, *un sinvergüenza que juega con uno de los sentimientos más nobles del ser humano: el cariño por sus muertos*. Ver Cruzando el Más Allá exige, por eso, tener un estómago a prueba de bomba. Lo bueno es que desmontarlo con el mando a distancia puede abrir a mucha gente los ojos sobre los manejos de los estafadores del futuro y del Más Allá, usen bola de cristal, cartas de tarot, ouija o cualquier otro artilugio de feria."

Si ya lo escribe otro bien, para que voy a abundar en detalles. Un desaprensivo made in usa.

Y para no perderse lo que nos cuenta James Randy (azote de magufos y monas por el estilo) del bicho en cuestion:

" En el año 2000, cuando el “psíquico” John Edward era un éxito en los medios, un editor de TV Guide, me envió un video de dos horas con algunos de sus programas. Me solicitaba que los examinara para encontrar ejemplos de “lectura en frío”, con el fin de tener información para un artículo que estaban haciendo sobre él. Esto era una tarea de considerable dificultad para mí, porque, por supuesto, tenía la versión editada de una sesión cualquiera, y las sutilezas de la técnica – por no mencionar las omisiones – se pierden con facilidad en la edición. Mi contacto en TV Guide, me sugirió que revisara toda la grabación para encontrar ejemplos que pudiera usar. Como le dije, eso podría conducir a una “búsqueda de información”, una trampa en la que muchos parapsicólogos han caído. Le dije que usaría el primer episodio del casete y lo analizaría. Así lo hice.

Examinemos el episodio de “Cruzando al más allá” del 19 de diciembre de 2000 (1). Edward comienza la sesión con una advertencia para la audiencia: él podría no satisfacer todas sus expectativas específicas. La técnica que se excusa por adelantado es, en realidad, una manera de darle un giro a una mala conjetura. Recuerde, cada miembro de la audiencia desea fervientemente establecer una vínculo con el espíritu de un pariente o amigo muerto; sentado, espera un comentario de Edward, una inicial, un nombre, una sugerencia, relación o situación que pueda, de alguna manera, conectar con su vida o la vida del fallecido. Buscan con ímpetu esa conexión que Edward constantemente les urge que hagan. Estos son los primeros 50 segundos del episodio: 

John Edward: “La persona que se está manifestando, es una figura masculina que viene acompañado por un hombre más joven. Así que tengo una figura paternal revelándose con alguien que está por debajo de él y de alguna manera está conectado o tiene algún significado, octubre o el 10 de algún mes. También siento a alguien trabajando en el tránsito, tal vez involucrado con buses o trenes, siento algo como “tránsito”, porque me muestran a alguien con una conexión con el tránsito, pero no sé exactamente qué significa. (Aquí, él señala a la audiencia) Estoy atrás, dos filas atrás ¿Entiende lo que le digo? (Señala a un hombre de 70 a ños más o menos, que mostraba interés en lo que decía) 

Solo para dar un poco de claridad a esta tontería, lo pongo aquí nuevamente, omitiendo las redundancias y el “relleno”. Es de más o menos un cuarto del tamaño original y mucho más claro: 

Una figura paterna con un hombre más joven, conexión entre octubre o el 10 de algún mes y alguien trabajando en el tránsito, algo relacionado con buses o trenes. (Señala a alguien de la audiencia) Dos filas atrás, ¿entiende lo que digo? 

Edward le dijo esto a la persona, rápidamente, sin pausas y sin darle ninguna oportunidad para negarlo. La pregunta ¿entiende lo que digo? es una técnica de lectura en frío; por supuesto que la persona entiende estas simples palabras, pero una afirmación así, puede –de hecho lo hace- entenderse como que todos los puntos de esta secuencia confusa están siendo aceptados por la víctima, no simplemente “entendidos”. 

La frase, “dos filas atrás” indica que quiere escuchar un poco más al respecto 

Hombre: Si 

J.E.: Bien. ¿Su padre murió? 

Hombre: Si 

J.E.: Bien. ¿Hay algún hombre joven relacionado con él que haya muerto, tal vez un hijo o un hermano menor? 

Hombre: Mi hijo 

J.E.: Bien. Su papá y su hijo se manifiestan juntos. Hay una conexión con una “D” que viene con ellos, esto significa que tal vez su padre o su hijo es la “D”, hay alguien con una “D”, una conexión relativa a esto. ¿Entiende lo que digo? 

De nuevo, la estrategia del “¿Entiende lo que digo?”, incluso cuando la víctima niega cualquier conexión sugerida. Además, la identificación del padre con “un hijo o un hermano menor” es incorrecta. Resulta ser el hijo de la víctima. 

Hombre: No una “D”. 

J.E.: Bien, siga pensando en ella 

Aquí tenemos otra estrategia de la lectura en frío, en la que a la víctima se le dice que continúe pensando para encontrar una conexión. Esto implica que Edward volverá a la afirmación y tratará de desarrollarla. Y lo hace, aunque es la esposa de la víctima la que suministra la conexión, como alguien con frecuencia lo hace, tratando de ayudar al estafador. 

Hombre: (Interrumpe cuando su esposa le susurra) Suegra 

J.E.: ¿Que murió? 

Hombre: (asiente con su cabeza) 

J.E.: Bien 

Hombre: Dottie 

J.E.: ¡Eso es una “D”!

A continuación, tratando de salir infructuosamente del lío en el que estaba metido, Edward le recordó al hombre en una recapitulación rápida, lo que le había dicho. Él dijo que junto con su padre “se manifestaba” un hombre joven, además el mes de octubre o el 10 de cualquier mes (sugirió que podría ser un cumpleaños o un aniversario, pero no era ninguno de los dos), e insistió en que al menos el número 10 “marcaba” algo o alguien, amplió la afirmación, incluyendo a un tío o tío político. Todavía no había ninguna conexión. Le preguntó si la familia estaba conformada por tres niños o tal vez, un niño “y otros dos”. Ambas afirmaciones fueron seguidas de un silencio y una negación.

Pero recuerde, en el caso de su “manifestarse con” el padre, Edward no dio un nombre ni siquiera una inicial correcta, ¡aunque lo intentó! El hombre más joven que mencionó, supuso era el hermano del hombre o su tío, pero no lo era, era su hijo. Observe además el truco de corrección instantánea usado por Edward: adivinó mal la relación, pero, en cuanto el hombre lo corrigió incorporó diciendo “su padre y su hijo…” Todo ese largo intento para tratar de conectar la industria del transporte con el hombre o su familiar fallecido – 9 segundos de 20 intentándolo – también falló, pero Edward, antes de dejar al hombre y seguir, trató una vez más la referencia al “tránsito”, falló nuevamente y luego lo ignoró. El mes de octubre o el 10 de cualquier mes – dándole 42 días del año – no cuadró de ninguna manera, y Edward no encontró a nadie cuyo nombre comenzara con “D” hasta que la esposa del hombre sugirió su propia madre, quien hasta entonces no había sido mencionada. Edward la aceptó a regañadientes como prueba de la relación con la “D”.

Como lectura, esto era un completo fracaso, pero los sujetos que habían participado estaban conmovidos hasta las lágrimas por esta experiencia, la audiencia estaba impresionada.

Aquí está el total de las conjeturas para el primer sujeto del episodio de ”Cruzando al más allá” del 19 de octubre de 2000. Edward trató de que se identificara con 23 afirmaciones, recitadas a toda prisa en 50 segundos, más o menos una conjetura cada dos segundos: 

1. ¿Hay una figura masculina? 
 Si 


2. ¿Hay además un hombre más joven? 
 Si 


3. ¿Hay alguna relación con el mes de octubre? 

 No 

4. ¿Hay alguna relación con el 10 de algún mes? 

 No 

5. ¿Hay alguna conexión con la industria del transporte? 

 No 

6. ¿Hay buses involucrados? 

 No 

7. ¿Trenes? 

 No 

8. ¿Su padre murió? 
 Si 


9. ¿El hombre joven es su hermano? 

 No 

10. ¿El hombre joven es su tío? 

 No 

11. ¿Hay alguna conexión con la letra “D”? 

 No 

12. ¿Su hijo es la “D”? 

 No 

13. ¿Su padre es la D ? 

 No 

14. ¿Puede identificar cualquier persona con “D” en su vida? 

 No 

15. ¿El 10 de un mes, cualquier mes, es un cumpleaños? 

 No 

16. ¿Un aniversario? 

 No 

17. ¿Hay algún cumpleaños – de cualquiera – en octubre? 

 No 

18. ¿Hay algún aniversario –de cualquiera- en octubre? 

 No 

19. ¿El número 10 representa algo? ¿Cualquier cosa? 

 No 

20. ¿Un tío está conectado con el número 10? 

 No 

21¿Un tío político está conectado con el número 10? 

 No 

22. ¿En su familia hay tres niños? 

 No 

23. ¿Su familia consiste en un hijo y otros dos? 

 No 



 Total 




20 Incorrectas, 3 correctas 


La afirmación 1 tiene una posibilidad de 50/50 de ser correcta, pero note que, por la manera en que Edward maneja esta sesión, puede aplicar esta o cualquier otra afirmación a cualquier persona en la audiencia – eran alrededor de 40 personas – que le podrían indicar un “hit” con un gesto. Amigos, familiares, compañeros de trabajo y conocidos, vivos o muertos, cualquiera podría encajar en la conjetura. Las afirmaciones 1 y 2 son aciertos definitivos. Después empieza a decaer.

Las afirmaciones 3 y 4 le piden al sujeto relacionar 42 de 365 días del año, con cumpleaños, aniversarios, fechas de muerte – cualquier suceso – de alguien, puesto que Edward solo dice “hay una relación” con una de estas fechas.

Las conjeturas 5, 6 y 7 son muy amplias, involucran todas las posibilidades relacionadas con vacaciones, accidentes, rutina diaria, el barrio, trabajo y, otra vez, es posible que cualquiera en la audiencia se identifique con estas afirmaciones.

El enunciado 8 está formulado como pregunta aunque Edward – y cualquiera – está seguro con él puesto que las personas mayores de 90 años son muy, muy pocas.

Las afirmaciones 9 y 10 son simplemente las “estocadas” usuales de correlación y son inmediatamente ignoradas por la audiencia como triviales – cuando falla. Pero no son triviales, puesto que si fueron correctas, ampliarían el valor de esta lectura, que de otra manera sería patética.

Las preguntas 11, 12, 13 y 14 son “estocadas” que pueden representar cualquier cosa. Una persona (viva o muerta), amigos, familiares, conocidos, un nombre, apellido, inicial, ciudad o pueblo, una compañía, un título, un objeto, cualquier cosa sirve. Pero Edward Falla. Es increíble que reciba un “no” en la afirmación 14.

Las frases 15, 16, 17 y 18 ofrecen posibilidades muy amplias. Entre todas las personas que este hombre conoce, es inevitable que una o más de ellas tengan algo que pueda ser identificado con una de las afirmaciones. Pero la víctima es incapaz de pensar en alguien.

La conjetura 19 también es muy amplia, por las mismas razones. El número 10 debe ser relacionado con “algo” 20 y 21 son “estocadas violentas” en las que simplemente falla.

Las afirmaciones 22 y 23 son dos intentos más con la esperanza de salvar este fiasco, pero fallan también. Cuando la 22 es negada, Edward amplia su alcance con la 23 (igual que lo hace con las afirmaciones 20 y 21) pero también falla. Dice:

“ No sé si este es su hijo…mostrándome tal vez uno de tres o tres personas en la familia donde hay dos de ellos, entonces hay uno ”

Esto pudo haber sido un acierto en varias formas 1. Si hubiera tres personas en un momento, 2. Hay ahora tres personas o 3. Una vez hubo tres personas y una simplemente murió y 4. Puede aplicar a cualquiera diferente al hijo. La frase presenta muchos posibles escenarios para que el sujeto elija. Todos fallaron. Note también el “no sé si…” que es bastante cierto por que ¡él no sabe! Esta forma de dirigirse también incita a la víctima a dar una respuesta, una pista indirecta, una corrección o una explicación para que la afirmación encaje.

En este punto, Edward se rinde y cambia rápidamente a otro tema.

Lo que me impactó acerca de esta lectura, fue que al final, la víctima estaba sonriendo entre lágrimas con evidente satisfacción, agradeciéndole a Edward por las revelaciones que recibió. Solamente tres de las 23 conjeturas fueron correctas y cada una fue menos espectacular que la anterior, pero aún así, este hombre no se mostró ni un poco desconcertado o desilusionado. ¿Cómo puede Edward fallar alguna vez, cuando tiene semejantes víctimas? "

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Toma ya!, para que luego digan que mi tiburoncito no aporta nada ¡juas juas!   :Lol:   :Lol:  

 Vamos, un poco más y me enamoro de cada uno de los pelos que le faltan  :twisted:

----------


## Dario Piera

Max,
Es cierto lo que comentas y el nombre de tu espectáculo está muy acertado. Ahora bien, lo que no saben es que detrás de todo ese porte y carisma, de ese aura de interesante misterio, el material no es que sea de librería como dices, sino del todo a 100.

Shark,

Es de agradecer tu post, (aunque creo que no es este el hilo exacto...)
Sobre usar la lectura en frío para mal, que le vamos a hacer, que lástima de energía utilizada en el sentido erróneo.

Yo he tenido la oportunidad de hacer un taller de cold reading con Ian Rowland y eso mismo visto hecho por el es...Ac***nante . La impresión que se puede producir en un espectador es realmente de impacto emocional, sin tener que ver con  muertos y en el ámbito del entretenimiento.

----------


## shark

> ¡Toma ya!, para que luego digan que mi tiburoncito no aporta nada ¡juas juas!    
> 
>  Vamos, un poco más y me enamoro de cada uno de los pelos que le faltan  :twisted:



Y si me dejo perilla soy casi tu hermano gemelo mi amol  8-)

----------


## winehouse

Es imposible probar que un psiquico usa "Cold Reading". Por eso no les afecta que digan que lo usan. Trata de probar que ellos usan cold reading.


La unica manera de desenmascarar a un "psiquico" es probando que usa un sistema electronico.

Alemnos, has leido algo sobre "Cold Reading"?

----------


## Pardo

> Es imposible probar que un psiquico usa "Cold Reading". Por eso no les afecta que digan que lo usan. Trata de probar que ellos usan cold reading.
> 
> 
> La unica manera de desenmascarar a un "psiquico" es probando que usa un sistema electronico.
> 
> Alemnos, has leido algo sobre "Cold Reading"?


Como :Confused: ?? Perona, pero eso es una tonteria!!!!!

Demostrar que se usa lectura en frio, es suficiente, por no decir que sirve de sobras!!!

En todo caso, es el psiquico el que tendria que demostrar que no la usa, es el quien tendria que demostrar tener poderes psiquicos, y por el momento, nadie lo ha hecho.
Ni creo que lo hagan nadie nunca....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## winehouse

Lee The Dance de Brad Henderson y entenderas porque es imposbile probar que un psiquico usa Cold reading

----------


## Pardo

> Lee The Dance de Brad Henderson y entenderas porque es imposbile probar que un psiquico usa Cold reading


Otra vez te repito, los que tienen que provar que no lo usan, son ellos!!!

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> Lee The Dance de Brad Henderson y entenderas porque es imposbile probar que un psiquico usa Cold reading
> 
> 
> Otra vez te repito, los que tienen que provar que no lo usan, son ellos!!!



Yo tengo un dragon volador parlante viviendo en mi garaje, a ver quien es el guapo que me demuestra que esto no es cierto. Yo paso de demostrar nada, incredulos, que sois unos incredulos :mrgreen:

----------


## winehouse

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> Lee The Dance de Brad Henderson y entenderas porque es imposbile probar que un psiquico usa Cold reading
> 
> 
> Otra vez te repito, los que tienen que provar que no lo usan, son ellos!!!


No se puede desenmascarar a un psiquico diciendo que usa cold reading, ya que Cold reading no es un producto y por lo tanto no se pueda usar como prueba.

----------


## Pardo

> Iniciado por Pardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> ...


Entonces, tampoco són creibles sus supuesttos poderes, pues tampoco son un producto!!!!

Vaya, es que desde este punto de vista.... Mejos lo dejo, no vale la pena seguir dicutiendo.

Como siempre digo, que cada cual piense lo que le de la gana.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Pardo
> 
> ...


Luis, es inutil intentar argumentar en este tipo de "casos".

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Max,
> Es cierto lo que comentas y el nombre de tu espectáculo está muy acertado. Ahora bien, lo que no saben es que detrás de todo ese porte y carisma, de ese aura de interesante misterio, el material no es que sea de librería como dices, sino del todo a 100.


Qué elegante optimismo en mi número...

:P

----------


## winehouse

> Iniciado por winehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Pardo
> 
> ...


Que quede claro que no digo que tengan poderes. Simplemente no se puede probar el uso de Cold Reading. 

Mandame por medio de un MP tu direccion y te envio The Dance de Brad Henderson (gratis, yo pago los 40 dolares mas el envio para que entiendas un poco mas sobre las lecturas).

----------


## logos

¡Pero que discusión se han gastado por acá!...miren...la gente va a creer últimadamente lo que les venga en gana creer...algunos buscarán fundamentar sus creencias más racionalmente y otros no...hay gente que por mucho que se les explique de "cold reading" sencillamente no van a dejar de creer en los "poderes" de un psíquico...

Dicho esto...estoy en absoluto desacuerdo con el uso de estas técnicas para fines criminales o inmorales...pero yo no soy juez ni policía...cada artista con su conciencia y su responsabilidad individual... y las autoridades que se encarguen si se ha transgredido la ley...estos temas no son tan sencillos como parecen a primera vista...¿Todos los psíquicos son psicópatas desalmados buscando estafar a sus clientes?....eso es dudoso...existe muchísima gente que considera que sus "poderes" son reales y actua de buena fe...¿Eso es darle permiso a esa gente para que decida por mí?...claro que no...yo decido si le creo al psíquico o al escéptico...hay que respetar el derecho de cada quien a creer lo que mejor le parezca....

Yo personalmente creo que darle dinero a los televangelistas, por ejemplo, es una monumental estupidez...pero mucha gente piensa que esa gente tiene línea directa con Dios...¿Qué voy a hacer?...¿Voy a perseguir a esos predicadores y los voy a enviar a la hoguera por herejes?...no...al que me pregunté le daré mi opinión y esa persona decidirá según sus luces...yo no puedo dictaminar que debe o no debe creer una persona libre....sólo puedo presentar mis razones si las quiere oir....si alguien halla sentido en el cold reading del psíquico "pop" del momento ese es su sacrosanto derecho...que incluye la posibilidad de errar....

----------


## winehouse

No estoy discutiendo si lo que hacen esta bien o esta mal, y tampoco si tienen poderes o no, simplemente digo que no se puede probar que alguien usa cold reading

----------


## logos

> No estoy discutiendo si lo que hacen esta bien o esta mal, y tampoco si tienen poderes o no, simplemente digo que no se puede provar que alguien usa cold reading


Probar concluyentemente no...tener una fuerte y bien fundada sospecha ...sí...pero nada de esto era el tópico original...en fin...sigan adelante...

----------

